# Kirby's Decal Shop



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Make an offer of cash or trade thru pm's. Also include the numbers you are looking for.

Alot of the pictures have glairs, but dont worry, the color and image is very good.

I know some other people sell decals/license plates/stereos but these are NOT like theirs. I found all these images on my own, just like those people did. Also NONE of this artwork is mine. If you own this artwork, pm me. These are just images i found on the internet. 

Everything you see is printed on waterslide decal paper. I have the ablity to print on white and clear decal paper. The white paper decals need to be cut out or the white will show. I like it cause the image comes off exactly like you see it. Some of the transparent paper you need to use a white background on your car. You can either put a little white paint (on the words/picture) or paint a lil white under the decal before applying. I can help you with any questions you have, just ask me. Sizes are mostly trunk/hood. Ask if you are looking for something perticular or just let me know if its a trunk or hood you are looking to cover. Thanks for reading and looking at my for sale thread. 

White paper decals

1








2








3








4








5








6








7








8








9








10


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

11








12








13








14








15








16








17








18








19








20


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

21








22








23








24








25








26










These are all transparent decals. Clear paper.

27








28








29








30


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

31








32








33








34








35








36








37








38








39








40


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

41








42
















43








44








45










Now here are some fuck ups. If you can use em, let me know and make an offer. I'm not askin much for these.

46








47








48








49


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

:0


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

can you make decals made by request? i need some mopar and hemi and srt 8 decals, can you make them, there for a magnum. thx


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Pm me kirby


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

how much u want for 1-26 and 39,40 pm yah thanks


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Everyone has been pm'd. 

I have about 10 kit decal sets too. I just don't know if you guys want them. If anything I may just print the seat and interior decals from some of the donk kits. I don't want to waste ink or paper tho. 

Thanks to the guys who have bought from me! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mnt86ss (Jan 10, 2009)

Sent ya a PM


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

how about a couple of sheets of the 42 skulls. can you do any wild minituck style graohics?


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Jun 29 2009, 11:36 AM~14328646
> *how about a couple of sheets of the 42  skulls.    can you do any wild minituck style graohics?
> *


They are 5 also. I'm sure i can if you tell me what ya wanna see.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 MAKE SOME FOR 1/16TH SCALE AND I'M DOWN!!!!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Yo Kirby, PM me on a price for #27


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jun 29 2009, 02:20 PM~14330178
> *:0  :0  :0  MAKE SOMEM FORM 1/16TH SCALE AND I'M DOWN!!!!!!
> *


I can do that. Let me know what pictures you want and i'll make em.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Fixed the pictures. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm fixin to print my last set for the day. Any more orders ?


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Jun 29 2009, 11:50 PM~14336561
> *I can do that. Let me know what pictures you want and i'll make em.
> *


YUP!! WILL DO!!


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

how much for the MJ moonwalker


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Jul 1 2009, 10:57 AM~14350924
> *how much for the MJ moonwalker
> *


$5 shipped. Everything cept lil ones is that.


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

I have a Vintage Mean Maverick Funny car in 1/12 Scale. Can you reproduce the decals ???


don v


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Alright, i filled orders yesterday and printed some new ones. 

ALSO we got radio faces, NEW FOR 09! I will be making more styles but for right now, here we go...


































They are $2 dollars for a set of 16 faces. To ship stuff is just too expensive. They are really clear detail. I couldnt get my camera to zoom in but you can see the radio stations and buttons clearly. :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Jul 1 2009, 12:30 PM~14351954
> *I have a Vintage Mean Maverick Funny car in 1/12 Scale. Can you reproduce the decals ???
> don v
> *


Yes don, i can. I will PM you the details.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Make an offer on these lil ones. 










The quality looks a lil bad on some of these pics, its the camera with the lighting.


And here's a couple new ones for sale. They are reg price like the others.

50








51
















52








53








54








55








56








57








58








59








60








61








62








63


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

DAMN MAN!! YOU GOT SOME NICE ONES!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Jul 1 2009, 12:59 PM~14352309
> *DAMN MAN!! YOU GOT SOME NICE ONES!
> *


You will soon too! :0


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

SWEET MAN!! I REALLY LIKE THE CHICKS, BUT THAT SKULL ONE IS COOL TOO. I'M GONNA HAVE TO GET YOU TO DO SOME OF MY OWN ARTWORK FOR ME. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Jul 1 2009, 07:17 PM~14356006
> *SWEET MAN!! I REALLY LIKE THE CHICKS, BUT THAT SKULL ONE IS COOL TOO. I'M GONNA HAVE TO GET YOU TO DO SOME OF MY OWN ARTWORK FOR ME.  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


Any time man. You know i got you.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

:wave: I probably wont be on the computer much. I burnt my fingers pretty good soldering last night on an r/c car. So its kinda hard to use a mouse. Going to try to get some painting done. If ya'll want some decals just PM me! Everyone who's paid so far, your orders have gone out. Chris, yours went out today.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Jul 2 2009, 12:57 PM~14363672
> *:wave: I probably wont be on the computer much. I burnt my fingers pretty good soldering last night on an r/c car. So its kinda hard to use a mouse. Going to try to get some painting done. If ya'll want some decals just PM me! Everyone who's paid so far, your orders have gone out. Chris, yours went out today.
> *


OUCH! that sucks man, hope you recover from that quick. so, i take it you have hobby grade rc cars too? i do, i gotta slash its lotta fun when u wait for paint to dry! :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Jul 2 2009, 02:07 PM~14363778
> *OUCH! that sucks man, hope you recover from that quick. so, i take it you have hobby grade rc cars too? i do, i gotta slash its lotta fun when u wait for paint to dry! :biggrin:
> *


Yeah bro, i got a whole shelf full. Mostly old tamyas but a few assoicated and ofna too. The one i was working on was a 1/25th scale radline. I did a 6 cell upgrade, modified motor, full bearings and had to bypass the fets. So i had to re-solder the board. It was a bitch, but i got it done and it hauls now. 

I think it should be faster but we'll work on the gearing next, i keep breaking wheel axels now. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Anyways, BUY UP THEM DECALS! I need to print more! I'm taking them to a show on the 11th of july in tulsa. I'll see how they do out there.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

:wave: Got a few more payments today. I want to go work on some new ones but i'm trying to build too! :banghead:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Jul 1 2009, 08:30 AM~14351958
> *Alright, i filled orders yesterday and printed some new ones.
> 
> ALSO we got radio faces, NEW FOR 09! I will be making more styles but for right now, here we go...
> ...


homie you need to space the faces farther apart so your customers can cut them out easier  lookin good


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Jul 3 2009, 11:09 AM~14371991
> *Yeah bro, i got a whole shelf full. Mostly old tamyas but a few assoicated and ofna too. The one i was working on was a 1/25th scale radline. I did a 6 cell upgrade, modified motor, full bearings and had to bypass the fets. So i had to re-solder the board. It was a bitch, but i got it done and it hauls now.
> 
> I think it should be faster but we'll work on the gearing next, i keep breaking wheel axels now.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...



i might have something else youll like too then bro :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Jul 3 2009, 07:02 PM~14375371-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know my PM box. :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm putting in some work right now. A few of my decals are over in SDKIDs build thread. He is using the skulls. They look sick on his truck.

I have these kit decals already scaned and ready to go, if you want a copy of the sheet, let me know and i can make them. These are the ones on hand ready to go.

63 Chevy Impala donk kit
Mustang GT lowrider kit
59 Chevy Impala lowrider kit
94 Chevy Impala kit
Cougar lowrider kit
Cadillac donk kit
Chevy S-10 lowrider kit
95 Supra fast and furious kit
60 Chevy Impala lowrider kit


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

These decals are all on clear paper, if you want them on white paper you will need to let me know. The clear paper will look great on light color paint, some of these may fade into a darker color (black) so white paper would fix that. 

These few are for sides of cars or trucks. 
64








65








66








67









These are for truck bed covers/roofs. You can cut the snake and seperate it tho.

68








69










These are regular hood/trunk decals.

70








71








72








73








74








75
















76








77








78








79


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

80








81








82








83








84


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

:biggrin: Sent 2 more orders out today. Ya'll enjoy em! 


I started working today so i'll be makin new ones on weekends only.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Jun 28 2009, 12:46 AM~14318991
> *Make an offer of cash or trade thru pm's. Also include the numbers you are looking for.
> 
> Alot of the pictures have glairs, but dont worry, the color and image is very good.
> ...


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

NICE DECALS IM GONA HAVE TO ORDER SOME FOR MY NEXT BUILD!! :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

sup bro... any luck with the L.A. logo :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rodriguezmodels+Jul 9 2009, 01:37 AM~14420550-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have not had time to work on it. 

I was getting ready for a show on saturday. My wife and I got a house today so we are moving this weekend! 

I will have internet as soon as they come and install it. 

I GOT A COUPLE PM'S! I HAVNT FORGOT ABOUT YOU GUYS! I just gotta get this shit moved and internet set up. I'll be back as soon as i can. thanks guys.


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Jul 10 2009, 12:24 AM~14431481
> *Anytime bro. Give me about a week tho.
> 
> I have not had time to work on it.
> ...


coo homie PM sent


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Jul 10 2009, 09:07 AM~14432696
> *coo homie PM sent
> *


i will get yours sometime this week bro.


Alright everyone. We are moved into the new house. Have everything hooked up utility wise. I just need to set up the desks and computers. All i have right now is this laptop working. I will be back up and running as soon as possible. 

How's everyone been?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

nice decals.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 14 2009, 01:29 PM~14470433
> *nice decals.
> *


Thanks bro. You find you a caddy yet?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Jul 14 2009, 01:35 PM~14470504
> *Thanks bro. You find you a caddy yet?
> *


caddy?


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 14 2009, 01:35 PM~14470511
> *caddy?
> *


awhile back you were in classifieds all the time lookin for a caddy :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Jul 15 2009, 01:14 PM~14482705
> *awhile back you were in classifieds all the time lookin for a caddy  :biggrin:
> *


i dont remember


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Hey Kirby, Glad to hear the move went well. I'll have some messurements for you soon on those decals. And the last ones I got look sweet!! Thanks bro.


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

pm me a price for these decals 5 34 26 29


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Jul 16 2009, 12:51 AM~14489785
> *Hey Kirby, Glad to hear the move went well. I'll have some messurements for you soon on those decals. And the last ones I got look sweet!! Thanks bro.
> *


Glad you got em bro. Thanks, i will be set up soon. Just gotta unpack more this weekend. It will be a little bit before i can build again tho. I will try to get these custom orders all knocked out this weekend.


Import, pm sent bro.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Quick update. Got an order going out tomorrow. I have been working on custom orders so nothing new yet. 

I do need to find someone with a 454 truck I need the decal sheet from it to make dups if anyone can help out. Pm me please. Thanks for the business and help so far!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Jul 22 2009, 05:11 PM~14555136
> *Quick update. Got an order going out tomorrow. I have been working on custom orders so nothing new yet.
> 
> I do need to find someone with a 454 truck I need the decal sheet from it to make dups if anyone can help out. Pm me please. Thanks for the business and help so far!
> *


hit me up.... i got a stack of them trucks


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

TTT place some orders. I got some extra spack to fill!

Hell just place some orders cus its my birthday! :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BRO


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jul 25 2009, 05:00 PM~14580610
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY BRO
> *


X2 :cheesy:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks guys! My wife suprised me with concert tickets so were here now. So of course i gotta play on my phone in between sets. 

I appricate it. Thanks!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MAN!!! GIVE ME A CALL TOMARROW!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Quick update. I shipped out an order today. It will be there soon! Sorry for the wait!!

Another custom order is going out tomorrow and i'm going to print some others tomorrow as well. 

I'm still taking orders, let me know what you guys want or are intrested in.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm still here guys! Since this is a weekend only thing, its hard to get much done. I will try my hardest to get some new products up. I have all the custom orders done, just need to clear and dry then ship em. So hopefully ya'll can see some new stuff soon. Thanks again to everyone!


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

hey kirby how much for the decals


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Hey kirby hit me up on yahoo messenger: lowridermodels screen name


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76+Aug 12 2009, 03:14 PM~14748731-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got ya in a PM homie. I will try to get yahoo running again.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Here is the new stuff:









A couple are re-prints to fill in some space.




































































I will be printing more of these if the intrest is out there.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

KIRBY I NEED SOME REAL CLEAN LOOKING 1/16 SCALE CALIFONIA PLATES FOR MY 55 NOMAD. THAT SAY ( DRMKILR ) HOW MUCH....LET ME KNOW HOW MUCH ASAP BRO. MAYBE SOME IN 50'S STYLE PLATE AND SOME IN THE MORE MODERN WHITE PLATE.


THANKS IN ADVANCE BRO. 

YOUR PUTTING OUT SOME NICE WORK BRO.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 14 2009, 02:30 AM~14766406
> *KIRBY I NEED SOME REAL CLEAN LOOKING 1/16 SCALE CALIFONIA PLATES FOR MY 55 NOMAD. THAT SAY ( DRMKILR ) HOW MUCH....LET ME KNOW HOW MUCH ASAP BRO.  MAYBE SOME IN 50'S STYLE PLATE AND SOME IN THE MORE MODERN WHITE PLATE.
> THANKS IN ADVANCE BRO.
> 
> ...


pm sent bro


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

felix plates  

I need those


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Jul 1 2009, 12:30 PM~14351958
> *Alright, i filled orders yesterday and printed some new ones.
> 
> ALSO we got radio faces, NEW FOR 09! I will be making more styles but for right now, here we go...
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 16 2009, 12:48 AM~14782170
> *felix plates
> 
> I need those
> *


Then order em! :biggrin: 

You still wanting that la deal? i got a couple pics i want you to look at, send me a pm when you get time. 


$2 bucks for 2 plates sound ok for felix plates? I need your guy's input...i dont want to rip no one off.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

helloooo! :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

*PM me your paypal. I need two felix plates. I'm okay with the price.Thanks*


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 31 2009, 06:25 AM~14933160
> *PM me your paypal. I need two felix plates. I'm okay with the price.Thanks
> *


Pm sent homie.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Aug 31 2009, 12:56 PM~14936043
> *Pm sent homie.
> *


Money sent


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 31 2009, 01:07 PM~14936162
> *Money sent
> *


Package will be sent in an hour!  :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

*Top notch service from the homie Kirby !!... *


----------



## kymdlr (Apr 30, 2009)

I plan on ordering some of these from ya as soon as I get my money right! I especially want the scarface one.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

BUY THESE UP, THEY'RE REALLY NICE DECALS. KIRBY HAS DONE A BUNCH FOR ME AND THEY WERE PERFECT. IF I HAD MORE MONEY I'D GET ALOT MORE. THANKS KIRBY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cutty boi (Sep 7, 2007)

how much for 3. 8. 14. and 21


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks guys and pm sent. All murals are 5 shipped.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

New orders will be sent out tomorrow for anyone who has paid already. :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

The reason i'm only posting up new decals that are little is cause i been doing custom orders. I needed to fill space! Don't think i cant do the big decals too! :biggrin: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

payment sent for the custom texas plates homie.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Not trying to talk shit but has anyone applied these decals to a kit yet ? To me they look grainny or dotted pixel , I want to grab up sum but want to see what they look like on a kit under clear ! 

The decals i got from Trick for under taker caddy were real nice ! I sent him 3 sets of wheels for 6 more decals and never got the decals or the wheels back , so being burnt once already i don't want to end up with decals i can't use ! I hope you feel what i am say Kirby ,not shit talkin you decals i just want to be sure they are something i would use.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I HAVEN'T APPLIED ANY YET, BUT THE ONES I GOT I'M REALLY HAPPY WITH. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 3 2009, 09:32 PM~14975828
> *Not  trying  to  talk  shit  but  has  anyone  applied  these  decals  to  a  kit  yet ?  To  me  they  look  grainny  or  dotted  pixel ,  I  want to  grab  up  sum  but  want to  see  what  they  look  like  on  a  kit  under clear  !
> 
> The  decals  i got  from  Trick  for  under taker  caddy  were  real  nice !  I  sent  him  3  sets  of  wheels  for  6  more  decals  and  never got  the  decals  or  the  wheels  back ,  so  being  burnt  once  already    i  don't  want to  end  up  with  decals  i  can't  use !  I  hope  you  feel  what  i  am  say  Kirby ,not  shit  talkin you  decals  i  just  want to  be  sure  they  are  something  i  would  use.
> *



PM sent  :biggrin: 


I have only seen the skulls on a truck that sdkid built. Any of the other's i have not seen yet. I just got some kits on the bench today, still need to set up the air compressor but i'll start building soon.  

And anyone who has gotten decals from me and had a problem knows i'm good to fix anything. I have not made profit, at the end of the day i'm still a builder too. :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

I received and applied the Felix plates yesterday and was very happy with the quality....


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 4 2009, 06:33 AM~14978676
> *I received and applied the Felix plates yesterday and was very happy with the quality....
> *


Damn that was fast shipping! The mailman done found 2nd gear! :biggrin: 

Glad you like em bro. Next package will be there shortly.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 3 2009, 08:32 PM~14975828
> *Not  trying  to  talk  shit  but  has  anyone  applied  these  decals  to  a  kit  yet ?  To  me  they  look  grainny  or  dotted  pixel ,  I  want to  grab  up  sum  but  want to  see  what  they  look  like  on  a  kit  under clear  !
> 
> The  decals  i got  from  Trick  for  under taker  caddy  were  real  nice !  I  sent  him  3  sets  of  wheels  for  6  more  decals  and  never got  the  decals  or  the  wheels  back ,  so  being  burnt  once  already    i  don't  want to  end  up  with  decals  i  can't  use !  I  hope  you  feel  what  i  am  say  Kirby ,not  shit  talkin you  decals  i  just  want to  be  sure  they  are  something  i  would  use.
> *


naw man they dont look bad your computer just sucks. lol, just kidding homie. these decals look awsome and they have no flaws at all! mine looked nice and clear if you look at my thread, but overall these are great decals.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

i was wondering if u had any mcba decals?


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Sep 4 2009, 10:27 PM~14985769
> *i was wondering if u had any mcba decals?
> *


not at the moment! but very possible to make! what kinda decals were ya thinking? :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe+Sep 4 2009, 05:24 PM~14983572-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks guys.  :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Thanks for the decals kirby, they got here today. Very nice quality too. I will put them on my 55 nomad and make you proud.  

PS. thanks for all the other lil goodies too. :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 5 2009, 01:24 PM~14989381
> *Thanks for the decals kirby, they got here today. Very nice quality too. I will put them on my 55 nomad and make you proud.
> 
> PS. thanks for all the other lil goodies too.  :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup: Thanks biggs!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Ay homie!! Whats the pricing like for some magazines?? Anout 2 dozen. PM me


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Sep 6 2009, 02:21 AM~14994152
> *Ay homie!! Whats the pricing like for some magazines?? Anout 2 dozen. PM me
> *


Hey bro, imma ship out what orders i've received payment for tomorrow but i wont be able to sell/make anything for the next week or so. Going outta town for a family wedding and lil vacation. I'll hit you up when i get back.

So to let everyone know the decal shop is not shipping anything for the next week.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Sep 9 2009, 11:47 PM~15035513
> *Hey bro, imma ship out what orders i've received payment for tomorrow but i wont be able to sell/make anything for the next week or so. Going outta town for a family wedding and lil vacation. I'll hit you up when i get back.
> 
> So to let everyone know the decal shop is not shipping anything for the next week.
> *


aight dawg. no rush. I am tryin to figure things out anyway.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Yo Kirby! Do you need to clear these decals?


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82+Sep 10 2009, 12:58 AM~15035560-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't have to. I do clear them after they are printed to seal the ink. They would look better under clear, to level it out more so you cant tell its a decal. I have done them both ways so far and both look good.


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

Got my decal's today :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Sep 12 2009, 08:45 PM~15062889
> *Got my decal's today :biggrin:
> *


Me too !... Excellent quality once again homie...Just what I needed for my 1:1 replica..


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks Kirby ! I got my test shots today and they look very nice ! Alot better then the computer shows them ! 

I got a few pic ideas i want to use so i'll get them PM'ed to you soon ! 

CAN YOU ADD WORDS TO THE PICS ? I seen TRICKORTREAT and ELRAFA do it so i wounder if you are able to aswhile ?


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 14 2009, 10:21 AM~15075328
> *Thanks  Kirby !  I got  my  test  shots  today  and  they  look  very  nice  !  Alot  better  then the  computer  shows  them  !
> 
> I  got  a  few  pic  ideas  i  want to  use  so  i'll  get them  PM'ed  to you  soon !
> ...


I'm back from vacation. It was awesome. I got alot of goodies up there, even came home with a pedal car (metal, og paint, no rust or chips). It almost took up the whole back seat. It's a project on hold for now tho. 

I'm glad everyone is happy! 

Dave, I can do words. It all depends on the time it takes me. It's not hard to do, just hard to find time to sit down and do it. Let me know what you are intrested in and i can get it done.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

hno:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

WELCOME BACK! GLAD YOU HAD A GOOD TRIP. :biggrin:


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Juan_559_@Sep 28 2009, 01:41 PM~15208486
> *pm sent
> *


I got it homie, i got a couple of em. I'm just trying to play catch-up and take em in order. I will buckle down tonight and get em all sorted out!


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Sep 28 2009, 12:48 PM~15208535
> *I got it homie, i got a couple of em. I'm just trying to play catch-up and take em in order. I will buckle down tonight and get em all sorted out!
> *


thanks :cheesy:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

This is 2 magazine, 1 newspaper, 2 packs of cigs and 2 model car boxes on photo paper, one sheet is enough to make all these. It is printed on photopaper. 
$1.50 each shipped. 

i put the marlboro red pack together but not the lights. 


















The felix plates on photopaper are 1 dollar shipped for 2. Remember, im not trying to make my prices high, just gotta cover the 42 cent stamp cost.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

YOU NEED TO TAKE A PIC OF LIL ON THE COMPUTER AND MAKE A DECAL OF THAT ! AND MAKE IT IN A COMPUTER SCREEN SIZE , LAP TOP SIZE AND THEN 7" IN DASH SCREEN SIZE ! THAT WOULD BE LITTLE ADDED DETAILED TO A BUILD OR DIO !


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 30 2009, 10:35 PM~15235402
> *YOU  NEED  TO  TAKE  A  PIC  OF  LIL  ON THE  COMPUTER  AND  MAKE  A  DECAL  OF THAT !  AND  MAKE  IT  IN  A  COMPUTER  SCREEN  SIZE ,  LAP TOP  SIZE  AND THEN  7" IN DASH  SCREEN  SIZE  !  THAT  WOULD  BE  LITTLE  ADDED  DETAILED  TO  A  BUILD  OR  DIO !
> *


I can do that. I will give it a shot tomorrow. Decal paper or photo paper?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

to 

the

top !


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

any info on the stuff i asked you about :dunno:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 30 2009, 09:35 PM~15235402
> *YOU  NEED  TO  TAKE  A  PIC  OF  LIL  ON THE  COMPUTER  AND  MAKE  A  DECAL  OF THAT !  AND  MAKE  IT  IN  A  COMPUTER  SCREEN  SIZE ,  LAP TOP  SIZE  AND THEN  7" IN DASH  SCREEN  SIZE  !  THAT  WOULD  BE  LITTLE  ADDED  DETAILED  TO  A  BUILD  OR  DIO !
> *


*
*

:0


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Starting on some things right now guys! :biggrin:


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Oct 1 2009, 08:20 PM~15244632
> *Starting on some things right now guys! :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 30 2009, 09:35 PM~15235402
> *YOU  NEED  TO  TAKE  A  PIC  OF  LIL  ON THE  COMPUTER  AND  MAKE  A  DECAL  OF THAT !  AND  MAKE  IT  IN  A  COMPUTER  SCREEN  SIZE ,  LAP TOP  SIZE  AND THEN  7" IN DASH  SCREEN  SIZE  !  THAT  WOULD  BE  LITTLE  ADDED  DETAILED  TO  A  BUILD  OR  DIO !
> *


Cool idea!


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

hey kirby how about some crazy minitruck style graphics? kinda like the ones in the lowrider s10 kit. only different styles and colors. any chance on something like that?


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Oct 2 2009, 04:29 AM~15246821
> *hey kirby how about some crazy minitruck style graphics?  kinda like the ones in the lowrider s10 kit.  only different styles and colors.  any chance on something like that?
> *


Yeah, that would be very possible. If you have any images to send, that would help out greatly. I just don't have the free time to make the designs from scratch. 

It's a cool idea, i will look at the lowrider s10 kit and make sure i have the decals from it.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

:biggrin: what up Kirby?


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

hey kirby, how much for 2 sheets of random decals?


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

I hate to do this but i've had some people back out of thier orders or forget about them. Whatever their reasoning, its been months of holding them. I have your names on here so if you still want them, pm me and they are yours. I don't remember who's name matches who's screen name so you will have to let me know. Back up for sale they go...


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Oct 2 2009, 07:04 PM~15252726
> *hey kirby, how much for 2 sheets of random decals?
> *


Hey bro, i don't have any random sheets and i'm not printing anything new for awhile. Only small orders, i dont make any profits and i'm unemployed right now so i cant afford to spend the time and money making new ones. Just selling whats already in stock. 

If there's ones you see made already and they are instock i am more then happy to sell you those. Thanks bro.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Damn bro, I did forget about 'em. And since the fire I've been tight on cash. Just been tryin to get ahead again.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

how much for the ups decals


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

I like the felix licence plates...I will need to order some from you after the nov 1st..
I might order a hustler or playboy,,if you can promiss me the page's wont 
be stuck together!


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

i want some pinstriping decals(custom i'll send you pic's),and 5 sheets of the felix plates,pm me prices bro


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mike_e_@Feb 15 2010, 05:20 PM~16621271
> *i want some pinstriping decals(custom i'll send you pic's),and 5 sheets of the felix plates,pm me prices bro
> *



KIRBYS DECAL SHOP IS CLOSED,I BOUGHT THE LAST OF HIS STOCK


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

i might pick up where he left off but im very hesitant


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 15 2010, 11:39 PM~16623546
> *i might pick up where he left off but im very hesitant
> *


 :0


----------



## Redd504 (Jun 15, 2008)

pick up...someone needs to


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Redd504_@Feb 16 2010, 06:17 PM~16632506
> *pick up...someone needs to
> *


it all depends on the reception to the idea, miss one package on layitlow and you get crucified i got enough shit on my hands to deal with that bullshit


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

best shot i could get


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

nice


----------



## Redd504 (Jun 15, 2008)

Not crucified, they jus wanna keep all teh bullshiters out. Jus set your rules in teh beginning if they want them bad enough they'll abide. They should relize your not a printing comp. and ya need make your $$ and ya still not gonna please all, but theres alotof fire builders on here and they're down for the hobby ,if you can stick with those you'll be o.k. Thats jus my opinion. "Custom Work" = "Custom $$"


----------



## Redd504 (Jun 15, 2008)

Those are nice ,very clear/crisp


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 17 2010, 03:24 AM~16632610
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That looks GREAT bro...


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Oct 13 2009, 08:15 PM~15348712
> *
> 
> 
> ...


do u stell got some decals? if so gat at me


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I've been wondering the same thing. I am in need of some plates too!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 16 2010, 07:24 PM~16632610
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

I may do a limited run...how much demand is there? PM me.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

And just to be clear, i will need payment before i print your decal. I'm not trying to get stuck with a stockpile of decals again. Too many people want stuff and never come thru with the cash.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Feb 24 2010, 07:35 AM~16709496
> *And just to be clear, i will need payment before i print your decal. I'm not trying to get stuck with a stockpile of decals again. Too many people want stuff and never come thru with the cash.
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Feb 24 2010, 06:35 AM~16709496
> *And just to be clear, i will need payment before i print your decal. I'm not trying to get stuck with a stockpile of decals again. Too many people want stuff and never come thru with the cash.
> *


thats how you should have done it, its cool to be cool the way you did but these days you cant trust anybody for anything


----------



## Redd504 (Jun 15, 2008)

I don't mind paying first , post pics of a few you don't mind doing.TIA


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Check out the beginning of the topic. All his decals are there.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Yes, the first few pages of this topic hold everything i've made. I have nothing on hand right now, i sold it all to lowridermodels. I will print anything i have made already.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

I will print these decals sheets if you guys want to buy the WHOLE sheet. I was selling them for 5 bucks a peice. You can buy them and sell what you dont use. I can print on clear or white paper, please let me know which to use. I will NOT print until payment is made. I'm not trying to waste ink. Of course they will not have the "kirbys decals" on them lol. 


This sheet here is 35 shipped. 










These sheets are 25 shipped. 

















That bottom one has radio faces on the top. 

Paypal only. No trades, no bs'ing. Limited run, once again.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Ttt if order is placed this week I can print this weekend and ship by next week. Been fighting the heat but its now in the low 90's this week. 

Buy some sheets!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

These decals are clear and look to scale ! I prefer clear paper cause they are thinner but the white paper ones work great also here a few samples that i used and these were about a yr old before i got a chance to use them and they still worked great ! 


ON WHITE PAPER 


















ON CLEAR PAPER 










REMINDER WHEN USING THE CLEAR PAPER DECALS AREA UNDER DECAL NEEDS TO BE LIGHTER COLOR OR WHITE ! I ONLY USE SILVER AND WHITE ! 

Really good prices for nice decals !


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks david. They do look good. 

Order up guys.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Aug 26 2010, 09:58 AM~18411496
> *Thanks david. They do look good.
> 
> Order up guys.
> *


hey KIrb.. did you forget about me? my client is starting to get a little antcie,
for his car... I need those black and white checker boards,,for a 60 impala!
A.S.A.P.. halla back..


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Jun 24 2010, 01:21 AM~17873079
> *I will print these decals sheets if you guys want to buy the WHOLE sheet. I was selling them for 5 bucks a peice. You can buy them and sell what you dont use. I can print on clear or white paper, please let me know which to use. I will NOT print until payment is made. I'm not trying to waste ink. Of course they will not have the "kirbys decals" on them lol.
> This sheet here is 35 shipped.
> 
> ...


Some nice looking decals.you have just the radio faces?


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

I do have just faces. I will try to see what's left if any or make some new. 


Hydro I have not forgotten about you. I have them on the comp just havnt changed the colors. I will do that sunday. Sorry man.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 25 2010, 11:44 AM~18402495
> *These  decals  are  clear and  look  to  scale  !  I  prefer  clear  paper  cause  they  are  thinner  but the  white  paper  ones  work  great  also  here  a  few  samples  that  i  used  and  these  were  about  a  yr  old  before  i  got  a  chance to  use  them  and they  still  worked  great !
> ON  WHITE  PAPER
> 
> ...


 can't wait to get mine thanks kirb


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Aug 26 2010, 12:03 PM~18411993
> *I do have just faces. I will try to see what's left if any or make some new.
> Hydro I have not forgotten about you. I have them on the comp just havnt changed the colors. I will do that sunday. Sorry man.
> *


Thanks brotha let me know.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Kirby,what do you have left?


----------



## jlg_313 (Sep 26, 2010)

ttt


----------

